# How important ARE deadlifts..



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Deadlifts are something I am usually quite strong on but (cue flaming) are one of my least favoured exercises.

Are they really an integral part in any exercise regime or can they be omitted and replaced?

For example, I much prefer squats and feel that the leg areas hit by deadlifts are hit just as much in squats. I know it is a little gay but also heavy back extensions are even fine by me.

I am much happier going heavier with bent over rows, back extensions and squats.

Opinions?


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

if you do deadlifts she will be yours:










thats very important to me.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

But I heard doing bicep curls get the girls?

Deadlifts gets the.. dead?

I'm set on the female front though.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I think they are important and if you don't use them you will be doing probably less effective substitutes. But then again, if you train for fun and you really don't like them then they aren't absolutely essential. What about rack pulls? If you squat and do rack pulls you are probably covering most of the bases.

But if you can bring yourself to do them they are (as you are being lectured) in the top 2 of mass building exercises!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

mitch6689 said:


> For example, I much prefer squats and feel that the leg areas hit by deadlifts are hit just as much in squats.
> 
> Opinions?


If you can feel your legs gettin hit the same by deads and squats then your squatting wrong:whistling:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

heavy rows are good n all


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

energize17 said:


> If you can feel your legs gettin hit the same by deads and squats then your squatting wrong:whistling:


By this I mean my glutes and hams.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

niall01 said:


> I think they are important and if you don't use them you will be doing probably less effective substitutes. But then again, if you train for fun and you really don't like them then they aren't absolutely essential. What about rack pulls? If you squat and do rack pulls you are probably covering most of the bases.
> 
> But if you can bring yourself to do them they are (as you are being lectured) in the top 2 of mass building exercises!


Might include rack pulls. See how I get on with them.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

On a serious note i base my back workout on rows and might use dead and the end of my back excersise and do like 20 reps with a light weight for like 2 sets


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

energize17 said:


> On a serious not i base my back workout on rows and might use dead and the end of my back excersise and do like 20 reps with a light weight for like 2 sets


See this I wouldn't mind.

It isn't the movement it's just.. I don't like them. I always feel a bit 'bored' when I do deads.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

All depend if you want a huge muscular back like a bull, or not 

Seriously though mate there is nothing like pulling big weights in the deadlift to give big gains and thick back traps and hamstrings IMO


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

imho nothing can replace deads... good all over effective exercise... and as above deads and squats two different exercises that work in different ways... they compliment each other but dont work the same nor can replace each other...


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i love both although i hurt my back in october last year doing cable rows so i tend to stay away from cable rows. Only recently got into deads and i must say its an awesome workout.

Legs are a must for me, too many massive (top half) guys in the gym these days with sparrow legs. i have only been training since august and managed 180kg squats for 5 the other night. Before gear it was 160kg for 6 was my pb.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

also helps to have short legs, tall guys tend not to like deads or sqauts

or thats what i have found


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mitch6689 said:


> But I heard doing bicep curls get the girls?
> 
> *Deadlifts gets the.. dead?*
> 
> I'm set on the female front though.


deads get you head


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe I will have to take this dildo from my **** and man up then.

I'm not tall (5'9" or 10" if I'm having a good day) but have long arms and legs which is why my hams take more of a pounding then others.

Off to the gym now for shoulders and legs. Hope I don't cry because I don't like it.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish I could put on an inch to my height when I feel good or having a good day to be honest... enjoy your gym bud.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I hated deads until I'm improved my form. I'm 6' and have a long back. It took ages to get the hang of doing deads properly.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stop being a tart and pick that barbell up! Then it put it down and repeat till failure lol

Deads are king!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

If you want to cut the legs out, then do partials or rack pulls below knee, Dorian Yates and (to a lesser extent) my style. Deads/rack pulls are massive in building a dense thick physique and strength. Done properly with control and proper execution they are second only to squats.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I cried inside when I realised I wouldn't be able to squat or deadlift for a while because of this Injury.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Didnt do deads for the first 6 years of my bodybuilding life. Will only do partial rack pulls now.

So not majorly important unless your looking to improve back development


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't put it any better myself!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> deads get you head


Also good for the ego . achieving a Person Best on sumfin like deads is far better than achieving a PB on arm curls or tri extesions


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

a.notherguy said:


> deads get you head


I fvcking wish... married gets you harried...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dead is crucial


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

The Big Dog said:


> Can't put it any better myself!!


Loooooool this video is tooo much lool

Get out of my squat rack


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Can't put it any better myself!!


Haha thats brilliant!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

people who do not deadlift are gay


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

davetherave said:


> people who do not deadlift are gay


X2.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

The Big Dog said:


> Can't put it any better myself!!


"get a hair cut and stop wearing your sisters jeans" KING CLASS !!!!!


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

Deadlifts are so good because you can load the bar with massive weight. You won't be able to put that much strain on your back from rows, hyperextensions etc. After doing a heavy set of deadlifts I feel light headed and all out of energy, But my back has an amazing pump from it. I also feel sore the next day after i do deadlifts each time. One of the best, must have for me anyways.


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Well.....

Strength- You will gain back, leg and grip strength by performing the deadlift. Your back will gain strength by holding a strong flat position though out the reps. Your legs do most of the lifting thus the deadlift will increase leg strength. By holding that much weight you will see a big improvement in you grip strength.

Other lifts such as the squat, shrugs, and barbell rows will increase as your deadlift increases. The same type of motion will transfer very easily from each exercise allowing you to lift more weight.

With a stronger lower back you will naturally have better posture. This will help in avoiding lower back pain.

The deadlift is a compound movement which helps to activate your large muscles in your legs and core. By lifting heavy, this triggers a hormone release that helps to build muscle in other parts of your body and will greatly increase overall strength.

The movement of the lift will teach you proper technique to lift objects in everyday life. You will learn to utilize the strength of your legs while avoiding possible back injuries

And its the heaviest lift you will do......nice for the ego


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

I dont think there is a bigger feeling in the gym than lifting heavy compound exercises, Squats, Dealifts ( all kinds), military press, bench etc. I belive are always the start of a good session, and really get the old ticker going and besides, who needs to do pointless crunches when you let the exercises work your abs, save's 10/15 mins of time, so thats 10/15 mins eating, sleeping or shagging


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

davetherave said:


> people who do not deadlift are gay


That makes me a raging homosexual then.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

From a BB point of view , DL's aren't strictly necessary.

It is a great exercise, still. I do DL's when I train less frequently, with enphasys on strenght and raw bulk.

All other times , I skip DL, or do them high reps, from the floor or the rack, occasionally, to squeeze the last bits of energy out of my back, after all the isolation work.

Really depend. As an early strenght/mass builder , DL are very good


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Kevin Levrone never deadlifted!

Sent from my iPhone


----------

